# I would like to add a LFO LED to the Circulator. Reposting here because I think this is more fitting.



## dmnCrawler (May 12, 2020)

I am building the Circulator. This is my first PedalPCB build so far. I have tested it and I am not able to see the rate with the LED. When I look on the forum it seems that it used to have this function, but I can not find the old schematic.

I am very new to building pedals. I believe the from the Version 2 schematic that the led may go after R32 or R34. At least that puts it in the path with the rate and sweep pots. Would this work and if i have the LED just go to ground will it effect the sound that I am getting.

I hope this is the correct thread and thanks for the help.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 13, 2020)

The LFO has limited drive capability and that's why the LFO LED was deleted.  You can put it back in, but you'll have to add a series resistor, make it at least 6.8K.  Get a superbright LED, white might be your best bet, and connect it and the series resistor from IC3 pin 8 to ground.


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 14, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The LFO has limited drive capability and that's why the LFO LED was deleted.  You can put it back in, but you'll have to add a series resistor, make it at least 6.8K.  Get a superbright LED, white might be your best bet, and connect it and the series resistor from IC3 pin 8 to ground.



Thank you. That works great. I was able to get it to work with a 3mm red LED from Tayda and a 4.7k resistor between the LED and ground. I will be doing a little more testing this weekend with sound before I wire it up, but I like what I am seeing so far.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2020)

Make sure it works at all LFO speeds.


----------

